# Which tank for shrimp 45p or 60p? ADA C/Garden or Do!Aqua?



## Otto72 (28 Jun 2012)

Ok need some more sound advice before I start spending hard earned cash lol

I was gonna go for an ADA Cube Garden 45p - L45 x D27 x H30cm

now I just can't decide between that or a 60p - L60 x D30 x H36cm

The price difference is minimal, price isn't really a problem though, I just want the best for my future shrimp.

The Go! Aqua range I understand are the cheaper alternative of ADA Cube Garden and use regular glass rather than optiwhite.
Is Optiwhite needed for a shrimp tank, will I benefit greatly from it?
Is the silicon on Go! Aqua tanks as good as the Cube Garden tanks?

Sorry for all the questions but I really wanna prep everything to the max first  

Btw I plan to have three of the same size tank in an upstairs bedroom but I'm guessing with the total weight spread over one side of the room shouldn't be a problem.
A 60cm tank would be like 54 litres I think? so 54 litres x 3 = 162litres


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: Which tank for shrimp 45p or 60p? ADA C/Garden or Do!Aqu*

they are all nice tanks mate just depends what you fancy.  Opti white really makes a huge difference when taking pictures and some difference when viewing.  Bare in mind if you go for a shallower tank you will want you water level 2cm below the top or the shrimp will go for a walk.


----------



## Otto72 (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: Which tank for shrimp 45p or 60p? ADA C/Garden or Do!Aqu*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Bare in mind if you go for a shallower tank you will want you water level 2cm below the top or the shrimp will go for a walk.



shrimp will leave the tank if given the opportunity?   

How long can they be out of water for?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Jun 2012)

*Re: Which tank for shrimp 45p or 60p? ADA C/Garden or Do!Aqu*

about the same time as fish, they wont go far but finding dried shrimp is heartbreaking, especially if they are decent shrimp.


----------

